# Any of you have experience with/info on 1-ton dually disc brake conversion kits?



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

I have heard of them, but never seen one first hand or spoken with people who have used them, and was wondering if any of you could help with info.

Since my K-35 project truck is going to need a full rear brake job, including new drums (Ouch!  ) I am considering going with the rear disc conversion if it's practical - I'm not even sure if it is feasible with a dually - and also depending on how the cost compares to replacing all the stock brake parts. If either approach is within a couple hundred dollars of each other, I'd likely go with the dics but if it's going to be $1000+ more I don't think I'll bother.

First I need to research the idea though, hoping some of you can help.


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Rob

Rear disc brake conversion kits. Most only $595.95 US.

I found this in an add in Four Wheeler magazine.

www.drivetrainwarehouse.com

1-888-432-7656

Good luck hope this turns out to be a help.

Bruce


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Rob, try www.stainlesssteelbrakes.com , they have a pretty comprehensive line of conversion kits. Not sure they have anythig for that high a GVW though


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

$595.95 US - yeah, but that works out to about $5,995.95 Cdn at current exchange rates!  

J/K, although our dollar IS hurtin' right now. Thanks for the link Bruce, I checked it out but unfortunately, the only conversion kits I could find were for 10" and 11" drums - the ones on my dually axle are 13". Same thing at Stainless Steel Alan, only had listing for 1/2 ton. 

Hmmmmmmmm................maybe I should slap some 1/2-ton axles under my frame instead! (NOT likely!)

Will keep researching, since that project can be done almost any time. Thanks for your help and the links guys - very much appreciated!

Got quite a bit done this weekend on the frame, will soon be time to bolt hangers and springs on and start thinking about bolting axles on.......................


----------



## RTallday (Feb 27, 2001)

Rob, out of all the catalogs and links, isnt there someone who makes a rear disc conversion? I thought i heard a grumble about that when i had the chevy. I could be wrong though. Good luck.

-Rich


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Rob,

Here's a little insight on the whole project.

http://www.off-road.com/~jweed/discrear.htm

~Chuck


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Thank you for the info - still talking 1/2-ton in the article.

Rich, I too thought there was something available for the bigger (8-bolt/full floater) rear axle disc brake setup, I may have been mistaken or just haven't found it yet.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Rob, I read an article years ago in one of the mags, and they did it on a 14 bolt with a kit from Stainless Steel Brakes. I downloaded their whole catalog from their website, and no listing for over a 1/2 ton....... that's odd. They make the kit for a Dana 60 though. Send them an e mail, or give them a call. The kit was over $500 5 years ago, that I do remember, or else I would have gotten them myself at one point.

I know the link I gave earlier was talking 1/2 ton, but it gave a good overview, and may turn up in a future search for someone. 

~Chuck


----------



## Power mad (Oct 21, 2000)

If the rear axle is a 14FF then check out www.coloradok5.com
There are a coule of guys that are making brackets for a disk swap.
45ACP is one guy, $100 delivered for the brackets.
Then you just have to come up with the rest of the stuff. 
Most guys are paying about $250 to do the complete swap.
They are using the 3/4 ton front calipers instead of the Eldorado calipers which are about $130ea

Jesse at High Angle Driveline has an e-brake that mounts to the rear of an NP205 using his CV. $187 for that set up.


----------



## chevy (Jan 21, 2002)

Projects don't you love them. I'm also involved in one of those for ever projects. I'm doing a C-30 to K-30 make over. Keeps things interesting. Mine drives and handles fine,plows good, and hauls the sander with no problems. Usually I weigh out at about 11,000 lbs. with a 350 700r 208 combo. Knock on wood,no sign of the usual 700r problems I read about. I guess preventive maintance works.
Now for your info. I worked on some medium size Internationals box trucks that have big disc in the back. Maybe check this out and with some mods and creative thinking you can mount this on to your truck. I've been wanting to do this my self, but I have no time lately to go tramping around playgrounds for men looking for parts or ideas.


----------



## junkyard dog (Nov 19, 2001)

Try here http://www.offroadunlimited.com/oru_discbrake.htm said it was for the full floater 14 bolt axels, but they seem a little pricey.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Again, thank you all for the advice & links.

I checked out the Off Road Unlimited link, yes $800+ does seem a little high especially considering it's US $  

Not sure if the dually axle will accept the same kit as the 14 bolt, I may simply get all new parts for the drum brakes but final decision hasn't been made yet.


----------



## chevy (Jan 21, 2002)

Price shouldn't be a concern for good brakes that work properly.The problem her is that the 14 bolt full floater there advertising is for a 3/4 ton system. If your going to haul any heavy stuff you should think about stopping power. The 3/4 ton set up might fad out quickly during down hill braking. Brakes are nohting to play around with speical when your sitting on 4 or 5 tons of truck. Stick with your drums until you search out a compatible disc set up that is extemly heavy duty. Brakes work trees don't


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Chevy - agreed on the conversion kits being aimed at the 14 bolt SRW setup. Stock dually brakes are 13" x 3-1/2" and I would imagine when GM's engineers designed 'em, they had a pretty good idea what they were up to.

The big-truck disc idea sounds like a concept that would work, they would have to be off a truck with "juice" brakes, and in future I may look into it - when the 4x4 frame goes under my '75 I will have a spare dually axle to try out ideas on.

For now though, new parts for the stock brakes are the best plan. Thanks again everyone for your info & advice!


----------



## JOHNS 78 (Jan 31, 2002)

*14 bolt rear disc brakes*

75. go to www.tsmmfg.com they will supply you with everything you need for approx $750. i am about ready to order for my 78 k-20. i have a friend that made the conversion and he said they work great.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Hey Rob, just ran across this today on the diesel page

Quoting DetriotBob from Anchorage:

"Just returned from searching my mag files. The kit mfg is:

Dynatrac Products
7236 Garden Grove Blvd
Westminster , CA
92683
(714) 898-5228
The price for a 73-98 C/K 2500 - 3500 w /DRW and 10.5" ring gear in 1999 was $1395. Hope this helps"

That is a HEALTHY chunk of change. I still think you should get a dually rear end off a 2002 3500, and get it at night if you know what I mean.

Marcus


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Thanks for the price info Marcus - did some quick math, and that works out to a LEAST $2100 Canadian BEFORE the duty/taxes/shipping...........................  

I'm pretty sure my rear brakes aren't going to eat up $2100 +++ to get 'em back in shape.............................so I think I'll stick with them.


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Gold plated drums for that price..........  

Yeah, I'd say that'll cover your next couple jobs on the rear drums.... looks like it's coming right along.

MT


----------

